# Happy happy sunshine day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was one of those days that the fish turned on in the last hour. It was just like it is supposed to be. Limited out and ran out of bait in the last minute of the day. PERFECT DAY

Caught a few bass like this one. 









Only the big fish are showed here. 









Capt Mike


----------

